
Cuba Eliminates Mother-To-Child Transmission of HIV and Aids - licorna
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKS01RV-jRo
======
xchip
Is there any peer reviewed paper proving this?

(Cuba is claiming they have finally cured cancer every 4 months.)

